#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Books to prepare for mech engg interview (dme holder)

## rubankumars

i am a dme holder.what are the best books to prepare for interview? I am a fresher.





  Similar Threads: uploading books soon on mech engg newly Mech Engg Provide more books on post graduate courses in Mech. Engg Provide more books on post graduate courses in Mech. Engg What You Need To Do Before The Interview-How To Prepare For Interview PDF Download

----------


## ajish

*mechanical engg.(conventional and objective) by RS KHURMI & J K GUPTA.
S CHAND publication.
*

----------


## hariranjan100

*mechanical engg.(conventional and objective) by RS KHURMI & J K GUPTA.
S CHAND publication....................  any link to download this pdf book*

----------

